# Voy a comprar oro



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

Ya lo tengo decidido. Pienso pillarme unas Krugerrands, y luego estoy por decidirme entre Canadian Maple o Panda Chino (una de estas porque me hace ilusion tener una de 0.9999 de pureza).

No es porque crea que va a llegar madmax, corralito etc. las razones son:

- Protegerme de mas devaluacion de la libra 
- Diversificar un poco mas
- Y por que son bonitas, lenye! 

He visto varios hilos aqui con bastante informacion, sobre todo aportaciones de "Senyor Morales". 

Alguien mas ha comprado recientemente? Que tal veis el precio del oro a corto/medio plazo?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

Algunas fotos:

























​


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Haces bien hamijo, yo tengo un arsenal ya. Esta inflación galopante está haciendo perder al dinero gran parte de su valor.... además mira que noticia más fresca he encontrado hoy...

El oro podría superar los 5.000 dólares la onza - OroyFinanzas.com

Hoy mismo he comprado 2600 euros más en oro, un Krugerrand, 50 pesos mexicanos, un Maple canadiense, y 50 dolares americanos (una onza). 

Cuando quiera venderlo me pego un viaje a Bélgica y lo vendo a buen precio en Munters y listo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Haces bien hamijo, yo tengo un arsenal ya. Esta inflación galopante está haciendo perder al dinero gran parte de su valor.... además mira que noticia más fresca he encontrado hoy...
> 
> El oro podría superar los 5.000 dólares la onza - OroyFinanzas.com
> 
> ...



Si, algo asi habia leido yo, hablando de 5000$ la onza. Si en los proximos anyos la inflacion sigue aumentando muchos buscaran el oro como refugio, lo que puede aumentar aun mas su valor.

Cuanto tienes en total en oro? Para venderlo aqui tambien es facil, te vas a Chard o Baird & Co y lo vendes alli mismo. Tambien hay bastante flujo por Ebay.

Habia pensado tambien en Plata o Platino, el problema es que aqui te cobran VAT (IVA) por lo que pierde todo su interes como inversion.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (20 Jun 2008)

¿ Donde se compra el oro? Algun sitio en Madrid a donde recurrir. 
No tengo muchas pelas, pero las monedas del panda están muy chulas y siempre viene bien tener algo seguro (lejos de papelitos y construcciones). 
Con 1000 €, ¿qué se puede comprar?


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Te pongo el enlace en inglés, fresco fresco de Bloomberg...

Bloomberg.com: Commodities

Yo tengo sobre unos 5 kilos de los de antes, solo en oro. En plata no he invertido, porque no es difícil de conseguir (casi todas las naciones poseen minas), se deteriora con el aire oxidándose y aparenta deteriorarse, ocupa más espacio y su valor es menor... que no me gusta la plata. El oro al contrario de la plata cuesta producirlo, ya que hay que remover toneladas para dar lugar a una onza. Es costoso y además dificil de producir, sus usos los más caros, joyería y electrónica de alta calidad entre otros muchos usos más. El platino tampoco me da confianza, al igual que el rodio. El oro es el rey de los metales (aunque no sea el más caro).

Sobre venderlo, desde eBay al mismo Munters en Bélgica. Yo mismo he vendido Krugerrands baratos en eBay cuando se montó el oro en los 1000 y pico dólares. Ahora los compró a 580/600 euros. Entonces los vendí a 700/740 euros habiéndome costado 500 de media. Es más, puedes ir a una joyería mismo y allí ofrecer tu Krugerrand/Lingote/Panda/Maple y te lo pagan a casi el precio de cotización (casi, porque se quedan con unos 40/50 euros de comisión).

Además es ideal para usar tu dinero B, ese dinero con fama de malo que al fín y al cabo todos tenemos. 

Saludos.


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> ¿ Donde se compra el oro? Algun sitio en Madrid a donde recurrir.
> No tengo muchas pelas, pero las monedas del panda están muy chulas y siempre viene bien tener algo seguro (lejos de papelitos y construcciones).
> Con 1000 €, ¿qué se puede comprar?



Yo lo compro en ocasiones a Joaquín Van Den Brule, en CIODE, ahora tiene los Krugerrands a 615 euros, y para empezar con monedas a precio de amigo, 615 está bien.

Con esos mil euros puedes comprarte un Krugerrand y media onza de Krugerrand (unos 945 euros en total).

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> ¿ Donde se compra el oro? Algun sitio en Madrid a donde recurrir.
> No tengo muchas pelas, pero las monedas del panda están muy chulas y siempre viene bien tener algo seguro (lejos de papelitos y construcciones).
> Con 1000 €, ¿qué se puede comprar?



La de panda de 1oz ahora mismo esta a 498.50£ lo que en euros son 632€.

Asi que por 1000€ igual podrais cogerte una de 1 onza y otra de media.

En Spain no se donde comprar, creo que alguno por aqui puso links de orodirect pero no se si es el mejor sitio.


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> La de panda de 1oz ahora mismo esta a 498.50£ lo que en euros son 632€.
> 
> Asi que por 1000€ igual podrais cogerte una de 1 onza y otra de media.
> 
> En Spain no se donde comprar, creo que alguno por aqui puso links de orodirect pero no se si es el mejor sitio.



Ciode tiene pandas, lo único es que son caros.

He aquí uno de mis pandas, este es de 1996.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Ciode tiene pandas, lo único es que son caros.
> 
> He aquí uno de mis pandas, este es de 1996.



Si, los pandas son cojonudos! El Maple tambien tiene una pinta muy buena.

Por otra parte, los Krugerrand son los que su valor se acerca mas al "spot price" del oro.

Por eso pienso pillarme varios Krugerrand, y luego uno o dos pandas o Maples como pijada.


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Si, los pandas son cojonudos! El Maple tambien tiene una pinta muy buena.
> 
> Por otra parte, los Krugerrand son los que su valor se acerca mas al "spot price" del oro.
> 
> Por eso pienso pillarme varios Krugerrand, y luego uno o dos pandas o Maples como pijada.



Exactamente, el Krugerrand es lo más conocido que existe en oro acuñado de inversión (tengo sobre unos 20), pero el panda es soberbiamente bonito. ¿Tenéis por ahí Filarmónicas de Viena?, preciosas también.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (20 Jun 2008)

Pues la sede del Ciode está al lado de mi casa, así que la semana que viene les llamo y les pregunto que si puedo pasarme y comprar allí fisicamente. Pillaré un Krugerrand y si es caso más adelante me compro un Panda.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Exactamente, el Krugerrand es lo más conocido que existe en oro acuñado de inversión (tengo sobre unos 20), pero el panda es soberbiamente bonito. ¿Tenéis por ahí Filarmónicas de Viena?, preciosas también.



No, les echare un vistazo. Por cierto, tambien me interesan otro tipo de monedas que aunque de menos pureza, tienen cierto valor historico, por ejemplo doblones españoles. Tienes monedas de este tipo?


----------



## Pillao (20 Jun 2008)

Ahí va una Filarmónica:


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> No, les echare un vistazo. Por cierto, tambien me interesan otro tipo de monedas que aunque de menos pureza, tienen cierto valor historico, por ejemplo doblones españoles. Tienes monedas de este tipo?



Que va. Más adelante quizás me dé por comprar algunas. Hace poco tiempo estuve pendiente de una moneda que vendía uno de aquí de Málaga, una moneda de Jorge V con unos 3,6609 gramos de oro. Vista en eBay a 180 euros y este personaje cree que la puede vender en 1.500 euros, porque se la dio su abuelo o yo que sé. 







Nada, que Spain is different.

Moneda de oro macizo del 1911 - Segundamano.es


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Ahí va una Filarmónica:



De esta tengo unas cuantas, y la del 2008 por supuesto.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Que va. Más adelante quizás me dé por comprar algunas. Hace poco tiempo estuve pendiente de una moneda que vendía uno de aquí de Málaga, una moneda de Jorge V con unos 3,6609 gramos de oro. Vista en eBay a 180 euros y este personaje cree que la puede vender en 1.500 euros, porque se la dio su abuelo o yo que sé.
> 
> [Nada, que Spain is different.
> 
> Moneda de oro macizo del 1911 - Segundamano.es



Jejejejejej. A mi me gusto este doblon de 2 escudos, tambien los venden en Ebay: Spanish 2 Scudi Gold Coins - Doubloons











​


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Tiene buena pinta, he encontrado también de cuatro escudos...

http://****.ebay.es/Lucernae-Precio...ryZ21127QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Excelente, pero no va de acorde con su precio, por la cantidad de oro que lleva no debería pasar de los 300 euros, por lo cual vale lo que vale por su valor histórico. Es de menos de media onza. Aún así creo que puede acabar la subasta en los 600 euros, hay gente muy osada con las reliquias. La gente en época de crisis no sabe, ni entiende de reliquias. Es más suelen aprovecharse de la "supuesta necesidad" del que vende. Por lo cual, me decanto más por los 31,104 gramos de una onza de metal amarillo, que por el valor histórico de una acuñadura.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta, he encontrado también de cuatro escudos...
> 
> http://****.ebay.es/Lucernae-Precio...ryZ21127QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Excelente, pero no va de acorde con su precio, por la cantidad de oro que lleva no debería pasar de los 300 euros, por lo cual vale lo que vale por su valor histórico. Es de menos de media onza. Aún así creo que puede acabar la subasta en los 600 euros, hay gente muy osada con las reliquias.



Si. Yo siempre casi prefiero comprar mediante los "Buy it now", ("Compralo ya") que vienen a precio fijado. En Ebay hay varios vendedores que venden de esta manera, y tienen pinta de ser mas serios que vendedores particulares.

Aqui por ejemplo hay uno de 1 escudo: http://***.ebay.es/Doblon-1-escudo-...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
(cambia los 3 * por c g i )

Lo que pasa es que tampoco se cual es el valor real que tienen estas monedas, por lo que no se distinguir si es un buen precio o no.


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Ese hace negocio con la moneda... muy cara creo. La moneda es una miniatura, pequeña pequeña. 2,5747 gramos de oro, por lo cual es cara. Para eso hay un cuarto de Krugerrand a (7,76 gramos de oro), por 140/160 euros. 

Me siguen convenciendo poco estos precios en eBay. Además las monedas de esta época no tienen un estándar con respecto a su contenido en oro. Igual tienen 2,5747, que 1,con algo... hay que ser experto y tener herramientas de precisión para saber si es rentable o no.

Pero eso sí, eBay es magnífica para comprar oro al ignorante. Hay gente que por no sabes escribir el nombre de la moneda pone Krujeran y puede haber gangas. Sé de quien se ha sacado alguna moneda de 50$ en onza por 200 euros. por no saber qué poner... luego quedaban le daba el visto bueno y a la saca.







Esta también es magnífica. Un standard para los que compramos oro.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Pero eso sí, eBay es magnífica para comprar oro al ignorante. Hay gente que por no sabes escribir el nombre de la moneda pone Krujeran y puede haber gangas. Sé de quien se ha sacado alguna moneda de 50$ en onza por 200 euros. por no saber qué poner... luego quedaban le daba el visto bueno y a la saca.



Jejejeje bueno pues me voy a dedicar a buscar en Ebay "Krujeran", "Kruasan", y todo lo que se me ocurra.. 

Bueno la semana que viene le encargo los Krugerrand a Chard .


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Esta también es magnífica. Un standard para los que compramos oro.



Los Eagles por ahora no me atraen, igual mas adelante. Por cierto, tienes algun lingote?


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Los Eagles por ahora no me atraen, igual mas adelante. Por cierto, tienes algun lingote?



Unos cuantos, de medio kilo, de 100 gramos y de 50 gramos (estos últimos sin numerar) y todos de Sempsa. Aunque si te digo la verdad, cuando el oro suba y toque máximos los vendo, prefiero las monedas. Un panda o una filarmónica la conocen ya y no ponen pegas, con los lingotes en caso de querer venderlos tendría que ir a cuestas con facturas y demás. 

Tengo dos lingotes gemelos de 50 gramos de forma troquelada (una rareza, no los suelen acuñar así, salvo que sean de mas de un kilo)...


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Por cierto, el día se presenta bueno, la cotización va al alza.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (20 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Tengo dos lingotes gemelos de 50 gramos de forma troquelada (una rareza, no los suelen acuñar así, salvo que sean de mas de un kilo)...



Esos lingotes tienen muy buena pinta! . Si tienes razon yo he leido lo mismo, que a la hora de venderlos, es mas facil con las monedas, son mas reconocibles, etc. Por ahora voy a empezar con las monedas y si eso mas adelante me cojo algun lingote.

Lo unico que me escama un poco, es viendo la grafica de 20 anyos, que ha habido grandes periodos de tiempo donde se ha mantenido (mientras la inflacion subia):


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Esos lingotes tienen muy buena pinta! . Si tienes razon yo he leido lo mismo, que a la hora de venderlos, es mas facil con las monedas, son mas reconocibles, etc. Por ahora voy a empezar con las monedas y si eso mas adelante me cojo algun lingote.
> 
> Lo unico que me escama un poco, es viendo la grafica de 20 anyos, que ha habido grandes periodos de tiempo donde se ha mantenido (mientras la inflacion subia):



Depende de muchos factores. El oro es más caro mientras menos quede y más demanda tenga. Actualmente hay una extraordinaria demanda, la India demanda muchísimo oro y china. Además del resto del mundo. 

En esos periodos en los que no subía el precio solo se puede explicar por varias formas, la primera es que fuera por una demanda estable y una oferta excedente, y la segunda parte de la primera, solo que dependientemente de las presiones políticas que tenga el país productor.

Un ejemplo; Venezuela a "obligado" a la empresa Hecla Mining (USA), a vender sus minas en Venezuela (que suponían el 80% de la ganancia de esta compañía) a Rusoro (Compañía "socialista" amiga de Chaves y "revolusionaria"), con lo cual se garantiza una menor producción que conlleva a un mayor rendimiento de la producción y presiones para subir el precio por no cubrir la demanda áurea. Consecuencia directa: el oro sube.

Anteriormente EE.UU ha mantenido presiones sobre las compañías mineras para la extracción de oro en los cinco continentes. Ahora hay continuas huelgas y minas agotadas. Consecuencia directa: el oro vuelve a subir.

Ahora está muy caro el oro y cada año se produce menos oro por agotamiento, por dificultad al encontrar nuevas regiones que garanticen cierta rentabilidad; junto a que el nuevo mayor productor del mundo (China) tenga lazos de amistad ideológica con Rusia, Venezuela, etc. da una consecuencia más... El oro volverá a subir.

Así pues el 63% de la producción mundial de oro está en mano de países "socialcomunistas". Una seria amenaza para la divisa americana, ya que el oro cotiza en dólares.

Esto podría parecerte un paralelismo con el petroleo, la diferencia es enorme, pues el oro no genera energía ni crea adicción, pero sigue siendo muy útil en mil sectores que lo utilizan, desde joyería, medicina, electrónica, bienes de equipo, etc.


----------



## Marina (20 Jun 2008)

unas curiosidades
Por las monedas esas entiendo que no pagan ivas,
¿tienen una cotizacion aparte o son al "peso" segun cotiza el oro?

¿si cotiza en dolares y el dolar cae cae su valor para un europeo?


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

Marina dijo:


> unas curiosidades
> Por las monedas esas entiendo que no pagan ivas,
> ¿tienen una cotizacion aparte o son al "peso" segun cotiza el oro?
> 
> ¿si cotiza en dolares y el dolar cae cae su valor para un europeo?



Exacto, no paga IVA. ¿Porqué? Pues evidentemente para fomentar la compra de las mismas, para hacerlas más atractivas a la inversión. Por la directiva 1998/80/CESe establece un régimen especial al oro se excepción.

Ahí te dejo un enlace...

SCADPlus: IVA: régimen especial del oro

Con respecto a si el dolar cae, pues ellos pagarían la onza mucho más cara al igual que los europeos, solo que con menos diferencia al ser una moneda fuerte. 

Un ejemplo; si tal día como hoy, con un dolar a 1.56307 la onza troy subiera a los 1000 dolares de repente, ocurriría lo siguiente; el dolar caería brutalmente, pues si ha subido la cotización del oro es por que los inversores buscan esconderse en la compra de oro (commodities) a modo de refugio y el euro caería proporcionalmente al cambio con el dolar, pero no con la misma fuerza que el dolar, pues un euro vale más que un dolar.


----------



## fros (20 Jun 2008)

Pues yo compré hace tiempo 2 monedas de oro del quinto centenario. El valor nominal es de 80.000 pts. En una está Carlos I con un perro y en la otra moneda los reyes católicos, en el reverso en las dos monedas los reyes de España y 1990 la fecha. Son muy bonitas, cada una pesa 27.5 grms y viene en un estuche pijo de la Fabrica Nacional de moneda y timbre.

Entiendo que para especular con oro, según las cantidades es para entretenerse y sacarse un pequeño beneficio. Sobre si subirá o bajará, mi opinión es que creo que subirá. Estoy casi convencido de ello.

Por curiosidad tengo unas monedas de plata pura de...1Kg!!. Tengo tres Australianas y cuando la enseñas hace un efecto del copón. Tiene la cara de la Reina Isabel y detrás distintos animales. también compré con 1000 euros libras esterlinas (me dieron 790), pero nada de esto es para volverlo a vender, lo tengo como colección. 

Billetes de Burgos es lo que más me gusta y si tuviera suficiente liquidez compraría dólares, no porque me lo diga ningún especialista, sino porque creo que tarde o temprano se volverá a recuperar.

Saludos.


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

fros dijo:


> Pues yo compré hace tiempo 2 monedas de oro del quinto centenario. El valor nominal es de 80.000 pts. En una está Carlos I con un perro y en la otra moneda los reyes católicos, en el reverso en las dos monedas los reyes de España y 1990 la fecha. Son muy bonitas, cada una pesa 27.5 grms y viene en un estuche pijo de la Fabrica Nacional de moneda y timbre.
> 
> Entiendo que para especular con oro, según las cantidades es para entretenerse y sacarse un pequeño beneficio. Sobre si subirá o bajará, mi opinión es que creo que subirá. Estoy casi convencido de ello.
> 
> ...



Jajaja, Kookaburras!!! Tengo un conocido que colecciona Kookaburras de un kilo, las del pájaro. 







Sobre las monedas del rey, etc... intenta averiguar la cantidad de oro que lleva y más o menos podrás calcular el valor de éstas. Ya he dicho por ahí, que en España no se valora lo bastante el valor histórico de las piezas lo bastante como el valor material, por lo cual da lo mismo que salga el rey con un perro o con una cabra, lo que más importa es el oro que compone tales piezas.

Sobre el dolar, nadie sabe que ocurrirá con el dolar; lo que sí se sabe es que en la administración Clinton (2001) el dolar era una moneda de las más fuertes del mundo, por detrás de libra esterlina, y a fecha de hoy... tras dos mandatos consecutivos y mucho desgaste bélico llevado a cabo, nos encontramos con que el dolar resbala día sí y día también.

Vuelvo a decir que no se sabe que puede ocurrir con el dolar, lo único es que me mantendré tan escéptico como hasta ahora con el billete verde. Los únicos dolares que compraré serán acuñados en oro, por onzas, con valor facial de 50$. Nada más.


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2008)

Una preguntilla... los vendedores de oro, léase CIODE, Orodirect, etc. ¿no tienen obligación de hacer declaración de operaciones con terceros o otras similares? En definitiva ¿no tienen que comunicar de algún modo al estado quienes son sus clientes?

Es que supongo que nadie quiere que se sepa que tiene oro ¿no? Y nadie empieza por quien pueda ostentar el poder y quiera ejercerlo sobre sus preciados ahorros.


----------



## hijodeputa (20 Jun 2008)

atman dijo:


> Una preguntilla... los vendedores de oro, léase CIODE, Orodirect, etc. ¿no tienen obligación de hacer declaración de operaciones con terceros o otras similares? En definitiva ¿no tienen que comunicar de algún modo al estado quienes son sus clientes?
> 
> Es que supongo que nadie quiere que se sepa que tiene oro ¿no? Y nadie empieza por quien pueda ostentar el poder y quiera ejercerlo sobre sus preciados ahorros.



Pues supongo que como todo, el estado hará una investigación a quien probablemente sea sospechoso de fraude y alguien que compre tres Krugerrands por temporada, no creo ni que se molesten en perseguirlo, cuando hay gente que compra lingotes de a kilo en cantidades industriales.

Otra cuestión es el tipo de comercio que se lleve a cabo con monedas y lingotes. Cuando se compra un lingote o una moneda, hay dos formas de proceder, nuevos o usados. Los lingotes nuevos (en el caso de CIODE) no los manda el presidente de tal entidad, sino SEMPSA. Una empresa de fundición española pero asociada a una británica y con bastante intervención estatal en materia fiscal. Pero las monedas es algo distinto, los Krugerrands van de mano en mano, incluso fueron moneda de curso legal, para lo que al comprarla no creo que CIODE o incluso en eBay, deban aportar tal información a hacienda.

En resumen, al igual que los billetes de 500 euros, el estado supongo que por que te manejes con tres o cuatro morados no debes ser seguido como presunto defraudador, al igual que por monedas de oro.


----------



## fros (22 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Jajaja, Kookaburras!!! Tengo un conocido que colecciona Kookaburras de un kilo, las del pájaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí señor son Kookaburras!!!. Pero que mal suena la palabreja!!:. Bueno hay dos que son Kookaburras y tengo otra en el que hay un gallo. Pone la fecha de 2005 y al otro lado del gallo algo escrito en chino. Supongo que 2005 sería el año del gallo 

Las dos monedas que tengo son de oro puro, "999.99", pero bueno, no son para vender. Colecciono algunas cosas simplemente para tenerlas, para hacer colección. Compro acciones antiguas, algún álbum de la Nestlé de los años 30,y algunos libros de antaño. 

Yo ahora no dispongo de mucha liquidez, pero el oro no me parece mala idea. Estuve tentado en comprar hace un año, pero lo metí en otras cosas. Si alguien tiene pasta: oro, uranio, futuros de cebada o centeno, y acciones en Ercros, está sobre 25 cms, pero la empresa se está quitando lastre y los fertilizantes tiene mucho futuro. De aquí a un año le doy el doble de valor . Veremos si acierto 

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (23 Jun 2008)

He estado todo el fin de semana fuera (en Brighton), asi que no he podido echarle un ojo al hilo.

En breve me pillo las monedas, en cuanto las tenga a ver si les hago unas fotos y las pongo en el hilo!


----------



## EstallidoYA (25 Jun 2008)

Hola Chicos,

Estoy loco por invertir mis ahorros, ya me he cansado de tenerlos en el banco, y estoy leyendo este hilo sobre el oro, que parece interesante, pero es un mundo que desconozco.

Preguntas:

¿Donde guardais el oro ? Si me compro un par de lingotes, me da yuyu tenerlos en casa.

Por lo que he leido, el oro se paga en dolares, con lo cual al estar el dolar muy bajo con respecto al Euro, es algo beneficioso para los que nos amnejamos en euros ¿NO?

Si en cualquier momento necesito vender, ¿lo convierto en dinero al instante (como las acciones bursátiles) o puedo no encontrar comprador para mi oro?

Gracias


----------



## hijodeputa (26 Jun 2008)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> Hola Chicos,
> 
> Estoy loco por invertir mis ahorros, ya me he cansado de tenerlos en el banco, y estoy leyendo este hilo sobre el oro, que parece interesante, pero es un mundo que desconozco.
> 
> ...



¿El oro donde lo guardamos? Que va hombre, no te lo digo que me robas. (Broma).

El oro se puede guardar en cualquier parte, desde la clásica caja de seguridad, a una mesa previamente ahuecada de manera discreta para que no aparente que guarda un compartimento seguro, etc.

¿Venderlo? Se puede vender a los mismos que te lo compran, CIODE, ORO Direct, etc. Si yo tuviera que vender, vendería en Bélgica porque dan mucho más por el oro (menos comisión).

El oro es una cuestión de tenerlo bien guardado e informarse de su rendimiento permanentemente.







Saludos.


----------



## Marina (26 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> ¿Venderlo? Se puede vender a los mismos que te lo compran, CIODE, ORO Direct, etc. Si yo tuviera que vender, vendería en Bélgica porque dan mucho más por el oro (menos comisión).



que comision se llevan?
¿cuanto se tendria que revalorizar para ganar?


----------



## hijodeputa (26 Jun 2008)

He aquí mi última adquisición.







No es una onza, es mayor, la onza son 31,104 gramos de oro, esto son 37,5 gramos.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (26 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> He aquí mi última adquisición.



Estas que no paras!!

Tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (26 Jun 2008)

Esto os puede ser de interes. Un profundo analisis sobre el oro:

Resource Investor - Gold - Some Bullish Thoughts


----------



## hijodeputa (26 Jun 2008)

Tengo la impresión que a mediados o finales de 2009 estará muy por encima de los 850 euros la onza. Ojo, no dólares.


----------



## juanfer (27 Jun 2008)

Hola a todos,

He visto que es muy interesante lo que decis acerca del oro.

Pero me hago una serie de preguntas.

En la tierra tienen que haber cantidades muy grandes de oro ya que desde los romanos se han ido acumulando. 

¿Alguien tiene que tener miles de toneladas de oro? Estas personas podrán influir de manera decisiva con su precio.

¿Estan controladas por los gobiernos los grandes depositos de oro?


----------



## ivanCN (27 Jun 2008)

Yo también llevo una temporada pensando en invertir parte de unos ahorros en oro, pero hay una duda que me asalta, ¿se puede manipular la cantidad de oro que lleva una moneda o lingote? ¿con el certificado bastaría para que la cantidad de oro se corresponda con la que indican?

Un saludo,


----------



## hijodeputa (27 Jun 2008)

ivanCN dijo:


> Yo también llevo una temporada pensando en invertir parte de unos ahorros en oro, pero hay una duda que me asalta, ¿se puede manipular la cantidad de oro que lleva una moneda o lingote? ¿con el certificado bastaría para que la cantidad de oro se corresponda con la que indican?
> 
> Un saludo,



Pues... no es muy recomendable que manipules un lingote... en cuanto lo dejes ver a quien ha de comprártelo y vea que está deteriorado in extremis, pondrá pegas para no comprártelo. En cuanto a manipular la cantidad de oro que lleva una pieza (que me parece que tratas de de usar la picaresca), es casi imposible. Te tendrías que hacer con moldes para dar forma a la moneda (que es más imposible aún si cabe, y por supuesto, un horno de fundición (120.000 euros de gas turbinado), conocimientos de química, equipo para la recuperación de oro, etc. 

Ten en cuenta que el oro al ser tan caro, requiere un grado de pureza extrema solo alcanzable con hornos profesionales y mucha experiencia en el refinamiento, además del control del peso, cada moneda o cada lingote tiene un peso exacto que asegura su autenticidad, además de otras características que no te diré, pero que igualmente hacen diferenciarlas de modificaciones e "intentos de estafa".


----------



## ivanCN (27 Jun 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Pues... no es muy recomendable que manipules un lingote... en cuanto lo dejes ver a quien ha de comprártelo y vea que está deteriorado in extremis, pondrá pegas para no comprártelo. En cuanto a manipular la cantidad de oro que lleva una pieza (que me parece que tratas de de usar la picaresca), es casi imposible. Te tendrías que hacer con moldes para dar forma a la moneda (que es más imposible aún si cabe, y por supuesto, un horno de fundición (120.000 euros de gas turbinado), conocimientos de química, equipo para la recuperación de oro, etc.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que el oro al ser tan caro, requiere un grado de pureza extrema solo alcanzable con hornos profesionales y mucha experiencia en el refinamiento, además del control del peso, cada moneda o cada lingote tiene un peso exacto que asegura su autenticidad, además de otras características que no te diré, pero que igualmente hacen diferenciarlas de modificaciones e "intentos de estafa".



No me refería a que lo hiciera yo, pero la respuesta me vale, me refería a entidades que venden oro como orodirect u otras.

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Tiamat (27 Jun 2008)

*E-gold*

¿Qué opinais del E-gold? Por lo que podido ver de su página web, es una forma sencilla de comprar oro, aunque por otra parte tiene comisiones de mantenimiento de cuenta...


----------



## Antenista (14 Jul 2008)

Hola especuladores, a mí también me gustaría pegar un buen pelotazo, ¿es posible que en alguna coyuntura el oro baje hasta valer lo mismo que un canto rodao? Me gustaría invertir en oro, pero no quiero perder dinero. Con que me rente más de 5% anual que es lo que me dan los bancos ahora mismo, me doy con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## cmatamoros (14 Jul 2008)

Lo de las monedas me parece una mariconada, yo de comprar compraria lingotes.

Y luego esta el tema de donde guardarlos, por mucha caja fuerte que tengas te la pueden petar.

Lo mejor es invertir en dolares$


----------



## Bullionista (21 Jun 2010)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Exacto, no paga IVA. ¿Porqué? Pues evidentemente para fomentar la compra de las mismas, para hacerlas más atractivas a la inversión. Por la directiva 1998/80/CESe establece un régimen especial al oro se excepción.
> 
> Ahí te dejo un enlace...
> 
> ...




Hola, con vuestro permiso refloto el hilo, menudos visionarios teníamos en el foro!


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Cierto...vaya profecía pa la posteridad. Parece que la gente tiende a hacerse modelos ultrasimplificados de la realidad sin tener en cuenta la enorme cantidad de variables que tiene un sistema,


----------



## Vedast_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> La de panda de 1oz ahora mismo esta a 498.50£ lo que en euros son 632€.
> 
> Asi que por 1000€ igual podrais cogerte una de 1 onza y otra de media.
> 
> En Spain no se donde comprar, creo que alguno por aqui puso links de orodirect pero no se si es el mejor sitio.



¡Quién pillara esos precios hoy en día..!


----------



## destroysistema (22 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¡Quién pillara esos precios hoy en día..!



Tranquilo, en cuanto reviente la burbuja del oro regalaran onzas en las tapas de yogurt


----------



## Vedast_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> Tranquilo, en cuanto reviente la burbuja del oro regalaran onzas en las tapas de yogurt



Espera sentado.


----------



## destroysistema (22 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Espera sentado.



Una simple cuestion de tiempo... ¿a que me suena? ienso:


----------



## Germain (22 Jun 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> Tranquilo, en cuanto reviente la burbuja del oro regalaran onzas en las tapas de yogurt



A ver si es verdad!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jun 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> Tranquilo, en cuanto reviente la burbuja del oro regalaran onzas en las tapas de yogurt



Yo creo que más bien envolveremos bocatas con billetes de 500 leuros...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (22 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, al final no compré, craso error!!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jun 2010)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Por cierto, al final no compré, craso error!!!!



Cagüen la leche!! ¿Y qué compraste si se puede saber?

Aún estás a tiempo...El modo burbuja aún no ha empezado...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (23 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cagüen la leche!! ¿Y qué compraste si se puede saber?



Pues estuve en liquidez hasta enero de 2009 donde me metí en bonos corporativos.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Aún estás a tiempo...El modo burbuja aún no ha empezado...



Ahora he optado por otro método de inversión...










Fundírmelo todo!


----------



## capuser (23 Jun 2010)

Si, ahora el dinero da mas de sí, las putas tienen unos buenos descuentos...


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Jun 2010)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Por cierto, al final no compré, craso error!!!!



me lo imaginaba, es como cuando aparecen gente por aqui que esta dubitativo de comprar o no comprar, se de fijo que no comprará nunca, la verdad lo peor es comprar las primeras monedas, da un poco de "miedo" ,pero en cuanto tienes las monedas en la mano sabes que es dinero real el que tienes y no los papelitos por lo que los canmbiastes

te recomiendo te compras una moneda pequeña para que vayas perdiendo el miedo, todo es empezar.....


----------



## syn (23 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me lo imaginaba, es como cuando aparecen gente por aqui que esta dubitativo de comprar o no comprar, se de fijo que no comprará nunca, la verdad lo peor es comprar las primeras monedas, da un poco de "miedo" ,pero en cuanto tienes las monedas en la mano sabes que es dinero real el que tienes y no los papelitos por lo que los canmbiastes
> 
> te recomiendo te compras una moneda pequeña para que vayas perdiendo el miedo, todo es empezar.....



amen... luego se convierte en un vicio :XX::XX:

Una cosa; tengo monedas buffalo de 50$ y veo p.e: que en las tiendas de bruselas no las tienen cotizadas.
Las veis mala moneda... si que se paga un poco más por ellas que por otras, pero son tan bonitas :baba: pero ahora no se si pasarme un poco a las maple, o aconsejais otras.

Sobre gustos prefiero que sean 0.999, eso como lo veis?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (23 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia; dijo:


> me lo imaginaba, es como cuando aparecen gente por aqui que esta dubitativo de comprar o no comprar, se de fijo que no comprará nunca, la verdad lo peor es comprar las primeras monedas, da un poco de "miedo" ,pero en cuanto tienes las monedas en la mano sabes que es dinero real el que tienes y no los papelitos por lo que los canmbiastes
> 
> te recomiendo te compras una moneda pequeña para que vayas perdiendo el miedo, todo es empezar.....



No sabes como toca los cojones leerme tan convencido en comprar hace 2 años (ya ni me acuerdo de lo que pensaba hace 2 años)!

Lo peor es viendo los precios, y ya tenía localizado el mejor sitio, etc.


----------



## 7º_Día (23 Jun 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> independientemente de que el oro sea bonito y adictivo, no me parece normal pagar 1000€ por una chapita.



Tiene usted razón, es mucho mejor pagar 300.000 por un buen montón de tochos apilados.:XX:


----------



## capuser (23 Jun 2010)

^^ Yo diría mas, es mucho mejor trabajar durante todo un mes por un par de papelitos en el que viene un "500€" pintado. ¡Ande va'parar!!!


----------



## AMSierra (23 Jun 2010)

Me interesa un montón este tema. Algún link para iniciados? Donde y como comprar? 

Gracias!


----------



## femstore (23 Jun 2010)

Pues nada, que uno de mis distribuidores pasa del oro y aunque le gana pasta..lo saca baratillo......
Hasta el 25 de JuLio no vendrá a España...asique si alguien lo gana y lo quiere recoger en Madrid..yo se lo doy...o en su defecto se lo envío yo, que pienso que nadie pondrá en duda que le vaya a timar a estas alturas :XX:

Ebay art: 170504230653

Ebay art: 180524467735


A que no llegan al spot?


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Jun 2010)

mira, sin pretender ofender, si eres de los que van a dar 100.000 vueltas para encontrar una onza con una diferencia de 50 leuros, como digo ,no creo que te atrevas a comprar y no compraras nunca, si por el contrario eres de los que te "quema" el papel en la mano y lo que deseas es tener dinero en vez de papel, enhorabuena, vas a hacer algo provechoso en esta vida, vas a poseer dinero del de verdad y no las estampitas que nos dan.
yo nunca he comprado en orodirect , sus precios son algo mas caros que en otros sitios, pero si tu unica opcion es esa tienda, hay gente que cuando el oro estaba a 700 leuros la onza no compro en orodirect,porque estaba a 730 euros :::: , esa gente con perdon hizo el gilipollas.

compra ya¡¡¡¡
¿donde? joder,ya ni lo digo anda que no se ha dicho veces.....
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pues nada, que uno de mis distribuidores pasa del oro y aunque le gana pasta..lo saca baratillo......
> Hasta el 25 de JuLio no vendrá a España...asique si alguien lo gana y lo quiere recoger en Madrid..yo se lo doy...o en su defecto se lo envío yo, que pienso que nadie pondrá en duda que le vaya a timar a estas alturas :XX:
> 
> Ebay art: 170504230653
> ...



joder que wapo ¿no? sale a 800 leuros la moneda ¿por que hace eso???
un saludo


----------



## femstore (23 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder que wapo ¿no? sale a 800 leuros la moneda ¿por que hace eso???
> un saludo



Por que en lo que tarda en buscar gente que quiera comprar 10 monedas a 10k euros, le sale mejor venderlas " a lo que salga" y reinvertir ese dinero en monedas de "las otras" que vende 

(Aún a ese precio +/-800, ya le está ganando dinero, puedo dar fe de ello)


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder que wapo ¿no? sale a 800 leuros la moneda ¿por que hace eso???
> un saludo



Es el precio de salida, a ver en cuanto se quedan.


----------



## femstore (23 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Es el precio de salida, a ver en cuanto se quedan.



Es ebay...no creo que llegue a spot.


----------



## AMSierra (23 Jun 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> mira, sin pretender ofender, si eres de los que van a dar 100.000 vueltas para encontrar una onza con una diferencia de 50 leuros, como digo ,no creo que te atrevas a comprar y no compraras nunca, si por el contrario eres de los que te "quema" el papel en la mano y lo que deseas es tener dinero en vez de papel, enhorabuena, vas a hacer algo provechoso en esta vida, vas a poseer dinero del de verdad y no las estampitas que nos dan.
> yo nunca he comprado en orodirect , sus precios son algo mas caros que en otros sitios, pero si tu unica opcion es esa tienda, hay gente que cuando el oro estaba a 700 leuros la onza no compro en orodirect,porque estaba a 730 euros :::: , esa gente con perdon hizo el gilipollas.
> 
> compra ya¡¡¡¡
> ...



Supongo que esto va por mi.

Solo estoy preguntando porque me interesa, nada más  

Voy a seguir leyendo y preguntaré las dudas que tenga.

Gracias!


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Es ebay...no creo que llegue a spot.



En Ebay acaban generalmente aún más caras que hasta en tiendas españolas, vi ayer Krugerrands a 1140 y 1160 y con 4 días para finalizar.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

AMSierra dijo:


> Supongo que esto va por mi.
> 
> Solo estoy preguntando porque me interesa, nada más
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/146597-oro-hilo-oficial-2-a.html


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

¿Por qué oro y no plata?


----------



## femstore (23 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Por qué oro y no plata?



Ni oro ni plata!
revalorizaciones seguras


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Jun 2010)

Un tema, ¿dónde comprar online (sitios de confianza, por favor, donde hayáis comprado alguno ya) los Krugerrands de 1/10 de Troy? Tener monedas por valor de 1000 euros (1 onza) me parece poco útil, no creo que en un escenario post-apocalíptico sean útiles. En cambio, una de 100 euros, se puede intercambiar fácilmente por un par de corderos 

¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Un tema, ¿dónde comprar online (sitios de confianza, por favor, donde hayáis comprado alguno ya) los Krugerrands de 1/10 de Troy? Tener monedas por valor de 1000 euros (1 onza) me parece poco útil, no creo que en un escenario post-apocalíptico sean útiles. En cambio, una de 100 euros, se puede intercambiar fácilmente por un par de corderos
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis?



Lo que veo es que te tomas el foro demasiado en serio


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Un tema, ¿dónde comprar online (sitios de confianza, por favor, donde hayáis comprado alguno ya) los Krugerrands de 1/10 de Troy? Tener monedas por valor de 1000 euros (1 onza) me parece poco útil, no creo que en un escenario post-apocalíptico sean útiles. En cambio, una de 100 euros, se puede intercambiar fácilmente por un par de corderos
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis?



El problema es que generalmente no te salen a la décima parte del precio de una onza, sino a una novena o así. Es más caro el gramo según tiene menos gramos la moneda o lingote, como es lógico.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (23 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> El problema es que generalmente no te salen a la décima parte del precio de una onza, sino a una novena o así. Es más caro el gramo según tiene menos gramos la moneda o lingote, como es lógico.



Ya, eso ya lo sé, pero insisto, prefiero Krugerrands de 1/10. Como digo, los veo muchísimo más útiles en caso de que tengan que ser usados como moneda en escenarios reales.

Un saludo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Jun 2010)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ya, eso ya lo sé, pero insisto, prefiero Krugerrands de 1/10. Como digo, los veo muchísimo más útiles en caso de que tengan que ser usados como moneda en escenarios reales.
> 
> Un saludo.



Los aurófilos no somos madmaxistas.

Ni siquiera creemos en el oro como inversión para pegar pelotazos, sino como un seguro en tiempos difíciles, los que vivimos y los que viviremos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Jun 2010)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ya, eso ya lo sé, pero insisto, prefiero Krugerrands de 1/10. Como digo, los veo muchísimo más útiles en caso de que tengan que ser usados como moneda en escenarios reales.
> 
> Un saludo.



Error. Los Krugerrand fraccionarios no tienen mercado. Si quieres moneda pequeña: Vrenelis suizos, napoleones o soberanos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Error. Los Krugerrand fraccionarios no tienen mercado. Si quieres moneda pequeña: Vrenelis suizos, napoleones o soberanos.



Hay una avalancha de soberanos en Ebay ahora mismo, no sé si será normal eso.


----------



## Rand Kruger (23 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Error. Los Krugerrand fraccionarios no tienen mercado. Si quieres moneda pequeña: Vrenelis suizos, napoleones o soberanos.



Y Dukaten Österreich????


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Jun 2010)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Un tema, ¿dónde comprar online (sitios de confianza, por favor, donde hayáis comprado alguno ya) los Krugerrands de 1/10 de Troy? Tener monedas por valor de 1000 euros (1 onza) me parece poco útil, no creo que en un escenario post-apocalíptico sean útiles. En cambio, una de 100 euros, se puede intercambiar fácilmente por un par de corderos
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis?



Para saber de los sitios donde comprar online con seguridad léete los hilos de oro y hallarás unos cuantos de Alemania, Austria, Bélgica, etc.

En España hay menos y suelen ir más caros, CIODE tiene precios un poco más competitivos que oro-direct por lo general. También hay gente en el foro que te puede vender monedas todo es cuestión de informarse y buscar la manera que te resulte más comoda y segura. 

Las monedas 1/10 onza siempre te van a salir más caras, yo creo que la de 1 onza es una buena medida para almacenar una cantidad de dinero importante sin que te ocupe mucho espacio,

Si quieres hacerte una idea de precios de 1/10 1/4 y 1/2 respecto a la de 1 onza mira por ejemplo esta página de una tienda online alemana: Philharmoniker Gold


----------



## Germain (23 Jun 2010)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Ya, eso ya lo sé, pero insisto, prefiero Krugerrands de 1/10. Como digo, los veo muchísimo más útiles en caso de que tengan que ser usados como moneda en escenarios reales.
> 
> Un saludo.



Para pequeñas compras te será mucho más útil la plata. Si lo que quieres es comprar pequeñas monedas de oro tienes un amplio abanico de posibilidades donde elegir, desde las moneditas de 2 Pesos mexicanas a los Soberanos ingleses, y te van a salir mejor de precio que los Kruger (a parte de que son más bonitas). Si aún así lo que quieres son partes de onza, dicen que lo mejor son las Panda, ya que son más fáciles de colocar.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Error. Los Krugerrand fraccionarios no tienen mercado. Si quieres moneda pequeña: Vrenelis suizos, napoleones o soberanos.



¿Y eso por qué? No entiendo por qué no van a tener mercado, ¿acaso no es oro de 22 kilates de curso legal en Sudáfrica? ienso: He estado hablando con mi padre y la idea es pedir 300 Krugerrands 1/10 entre los dos, es decir, 150 monedas para cada uno, unos 18000 euros cada uno. El problema es que son monedas muy pequeñas, de un tamaño equivalente a las antiguas cinco duros del agujero, pero sin agujero y de oro, claro 

He visto Krugerrands 1/10 por unos 120 euros en una tienda española, he mirando en una tienda alemana y tal, y salen bastante más caras, a 160, y eso es un pastón de diferencia.

Por cierto, ¿si pido 300 monedas de oro la tienda tiene la obligación de dar parte a Hacienda, o directamente son muchas y no me las van a vender? Es que del tema fiscal con respecto al oro no tengo ni idea, el dinero que vamos a invertir en oro ya ha tributado, espero que estos hijos de puta de Hacienda no me hagan volver a tributar porque soy capaz de agarrar una recortada y liarme a tiros.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (24 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Para pequeñas compras te será mucho más útil la plata. Si lo que quieres es comprar pequeñas monedas de oro tienes un amplio abanico de posibilidades donde elegir, desde las moneditas de 2 Pesos mexicanas a los Soberanos ingleses, y te van a salir mejor de precio que los Kruger (a parte de que son más bonitas). Si aún así lo que quieres son partes de onza, dicen que lo mejor son las Panda, ya que son más fáciles de colocar.



La plata no me interesa, no tiene tanto valor como el oro y ocupa bastante más espacio.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> La plata no me interesa, no tiene tanto valor como el oro y ocupa bastante más espacio.



El platino y paladio también pueden ser buenas opciones si se quiere algo que ocupe poco...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2010)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Y eso por qué? No entiendo por qué no van a tener mercado, ¿acaso no es oro de 22 kilates de curso legal en Sudáfrica? ienso: He estado hablando con mi padre y la idea es pedir 300 Krugerrands 1/10 entre los dos, es decir, 150 monedas para cada uno, unos 18000 euros cada uno. El problema es que son monedas muy pequeñas, de un tamaño equivalente a las antiguas cinco duros del agujero, pero sin agujero y de oro, claro
> 
> He visto Krugerrands 1/10 por unos 120 euros en una tienda española, he mirando en una tienda alemana y tal, y salen bastante más caras, a 160, y eso es un pastón de diferencia.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿si pido 300 monedas de oro la tienda tiene la obligación de dar parte a Hacienda, o directamente son muchas y no me las van a vender? Es que del tema fiscal con respecto al oro no tengo ni idea, el dinero que vamos a invertir en oro ya ha tributado, espero que estos hijos de puta de Hacienda no me hagan volver a tributar porque soy capaz de agarrar una recortada y liarme a tiros.




Compra napoleones en Francia o Bélgica. Los puedes pagar con un pequeño sobrespot y los puedes comprar de forma anónima.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Compra napoleones en Francia o Bélgica. Los puedes pagar con un pequeño sobrespot y los puedes comprar de forma anónima.



¿Se puede comprar de forma anónima en http://www.gold4ex.be/servlet/Home ¿A partir de cuánto dinero, más o menos, habría líos?


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Se puede comprar de forma anónima en Bureau de change à Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International ¿A partir de cuánto dinero, más o menos, habría líos?




Si para vender no me pidieron ni DNI ni NADA, para comprar aun menos XD

Asi que podras comprar de forma anonima sin problemas.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si para vender no me pidieron ni DNI ni NADA, para comprar aun menos XD
> 
> Asi que podras comprar de forma anonima sin problemas.



¿Dónde está tu reportaje de la excursión? 

Tengo unas cuantas preguntas sobre este sitio, después de ver que realmente sale bastante barato ir a Bruselas. ¿Tienen mucho stock? Por ejemplo, ¿podría ir y decir que me den... no sé, 40 soberanos, o hace falta reservar antes?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Dónde está tu reportaje de la excursión?
> 
> Tengo unas cuantas preguntas sobre este sitio, después de ver que realmente sale bastante barato ir a Bruselas. ¿Tienen mucho stock? Por ejemplo, ¿podría ir y decir que me den... no sé, 40 soberanos, o hace falta reservar antes?



Ya te aviso cuando les llevo y así estás seguro que tienen :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Se puede comprar de forma anónima en Bureau de change à Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International ¿A partir de cuánto dinero, más o menos, habría líos?



No problemo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Dónde está tu reportaje de la excursión?
> 
> Tengo unas cuantas preguntas sobre este sitio, después de ver que realmente sale bastante barato ir a Bruselas. ¿Tienen mucho stock? Por ejemplo, ¿podría ir y decir que me den... no sé, 40 soberanos, o hace falta reservar antes?



luego a la noche lo pongo, que llege ayer de bruselas y estaba destrozado de tanto viaje (ayer a la mañana estaba en paris, luego coji el thalys a bruselas y luego avion a santander .... xD )

lo dicho, en unas horas lo pongo


----------



## EUE (24 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Error. Los Krugerrand fraccionarios no tienen mercado. Si quieres moneda pequeña: Vrenelis suizos, napoleones o soberanos.



Los soberanos he visto que hay de varios países, Australia, England...los más facilmente vendibles cuales serían?


Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Los soberanos he visto que hay de varios países, Australia, England...los más facilmente vendibles cuales serían?
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Los más fácilmente vendibles son los más fácilmente comprables. Es posible que algunos tengan valor numismático. No te los aconsejo. Si te dan soberano australiano al mismo precio que el soberano británico, lo cogería sin problema.


----------



## Obi (25 Jun 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> independientemente de que el oro sea bonito y adictivo, no me parece normal pagar 1000€ por una chapita.



Si las “chapitas” fueran de un metal tan abundante como el hierro no sería normal, pero es que son de oro. Se te olvida que el oro es uno de los metales más escasos del planeta. Tan escaso que, hasta hoy día, solo se ha logrado extraer lo justo para llenar dos piscinas olímpicas. Tan escaso, que la humanidad lo ha usado durante siglos para almacenar riqueza en poco espacio.

Entiendo que no te parezca normal que 31,10 gramos de oro valgan mil euros. El problema es que son los euros los que han perdido su valor. Y, en este foro, todos sabemos quienes han sido los culpables de ello. Por desgracia, con el dinero de papel siempre acaba pasando lo mismo. La avaricia humana no tiene límite; el oro si.


----------



## cslbcn (25 Jun 2010)

Yo tengo algunas dudas sobre comprar oro... 
No sé como va el tema ni nada pero, por lo que he leido por aquí, si se compra oro hoy a 1000€ (por ejemplo) y dentro de un año sube la inflación, el mismo oro se podrá vender a 2000€ (por ejemplo), verdad?

Si la inflación sube, todo sube, y aunque parezca que ganes más al vender el oro, cuando vayas a comprar el pan, ponerle gasolina al coche, etc. Estarás pagando más que el año pasado, por lo que al fin y al cabo la venta de ese oro no ha servido de mucho...

Estoy en lo correcto? o me equivoco?


----------



## carloszorro (25 Jun 2010)

cslbcn dijo:


> Yo tengo algunas dudas sobre comprar oro...
> No sé como va el tema ni nada pero, por lo que he leido por aquí, si se compra oro hoy a 1000€ (por ejemplo) y dentro de un año sube la inflación, el mismo oro se podrá vender a 2000€ (por ejemplo), verdad?
> 
> Si la inflación sube, todo sube, y aunque parezca que ganes más al vender el oro, cuando vayas a comprar el pan, ponerle gasolina al coche, etc. Estarás pagando más que el año pasado, por lo que al fin y al cabo la venta de ese oro no ha servido de mucho...
> ...



Con la inflación el próximo año con tu oro comprarás lo mismo es verdad, el problema es que con esos 1000 euros (en caso de no cambiarlos por oro) tendrás menos capacidad adquisitiva.

Explicado de forma sencilla, aunque no es tan sencillo...


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Comprando esos mil € de oro lo normal es que no perdieses dinero porque:

- El oro no se va a volver menos escaso, por lo que a ese respecto cada vez será más valioso
- La economía no va a pegar un pelotazo como el de 1994-2006 por lo que a ese respecto las inversiones no se van a centrar en burbujas como las de ese periodo, así que el oro será más demandado.


De hecho, en el escenario inflacionista que planteas tu oro valdrá lo que se pague por él en ese momento...con lo que tus billetes de haberlos guardado no podrían comprar.

El único escenario en el que perderías dinero es en el que el propio oro se halle sobrepreciado por una burbuja especulativa. Pienso que algo de éso hay, aunque no como para disuadir a un inversor.


----------



## femstore (25 Jun 2010)

Bueno, por no abrir otro hilo..dos cosas...


1º tengo muchísimo trabajo, asique perdonad los privados y emails que están pendiente de respuesta.

2º Voy a hacer un pedido a alemania de monedas pequeñas 1/25 oz. Pongo mis precios de compra por si alguien quiere.

Para menos de 10 piezas añadir el 10% al precio indicado. Para más de 10 añadir el 5%.

Gastos envío no incluidos (5 euros para un volumen moderado)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2010)

cslbcn dijo:


> Yo tengo algunas dudas sobre comprar oro...
> No sé como va el tema ni nada pero, por lo que he leido por aquí, si se compra oro hoy a 1000€ (por ejemplo) y dentro de un año sube la inflación, el mismo oro se podrá vender a 2000€ (por ejemplo), verdad?
> 
> Si la inflación sube, todo sube, y aunque parezca que ganes más al vender el oro, cuando vayas a comprar el pan, ponerle gasolina al coche, etc. Estarás pagando más que el año pasado, por lo que al fin y al cabo la venta de ese oro no ha servido de mucho...
> ...



A las explicaciones dadas arriba, añado que en caso de inflación mucha más gente se apresuraría en comprar oro para preservar el valor de los billetes, con lo cual el precio del oro subiría mucho más que la inflación.


----------



## 7º_Día (26 Jun 2010)

cslbcn dijo:


> Yo tengo algunas dudas sobre comprar oro...
> No sé como va el tema ni nada pero, por lo que he leido por aquí, si se compra oro hoy a 1000€ (por ejemplo) y dentro de un año sube la inflación, el mismo oro se podrá vender a 2000€ (por ejemplo), verdad?
> 
> Si la inflación sube, todo sube, y aunque parezca que ganes más al vender el oro, cuando vayas a comprar el pan, ponerle gasolina al coche, etc. Estarás pagando más que el año pasado, por lo que al fin y al cabo la venta de ese oro no ha servido de mucho...
> ...



Te equivocas y mucho.

Tú tienes una cantidad, v.b. 10.000 euros, en tu cuenta de ING. El año que viene, con un poco de suerte, tendrás 10.123 euros más o menos.

Hoy una barra de pan te cuesta 0,50 euros. El año que viene, si nos movemos en un escenario de hiperinflación o de fuerte inflación, esa misma barrita de pan miserable, puede costar un euro.
Parece poco, pero aplica ese mismo 100% de subida a todo lo que compras y verás que con tus 10.123 euros sólo podrás adquirir la mitad de los bienes que un año antes.

Si tuvieses 10 moneditas de 1 onza de oro, su valor se habría multiplicado X2 como mínimo en ese espacio de tiempo, con lo cual mantendrías tu poder adquisitivo e incluso lo mejorarías.


----------

